# Xanax and mood/persona



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

So Ive had a Xanax prescription for a few years now, as I get IBSD related anxiety attacks. I take Cymbalta and Imodium to treat my IBS.
I have a low dose of Xanax .5 mg that Im supposed to take three times a day, but I really do it more as needed. Like if a really stressful meeting is coming up one day I might do 2 or 3. 
Anyway, when I go higher its like Im suddenly more myself - or the self want to be? Less depressed and more sociable. Anyone else find this? Id rather not have to rely on Xanax to be a functioning human being :/


----------



## GraciSurlan (Apr 12, 2021)

I had the same problem. My doctor gave me a Xanax prescription a few ago related to anxiety attacks. Indeed, it helped me a lot. Really, as soon as I started taking it, I immediately began to feel myself in my body. I took Xanax 5 mg 2 times a day, and it was enough for me. But the same as you, if I felt really stressful meeting is coming up one day, I might take a double dose several times. It is a usual practice. The main thing is to bring the treatment till the end, and then it will pass over time. Anyway, I ordered a pack of Xanax on https://losepain.com. It is always at my fingertips if suddenly I feel that a panic attack is close.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

GraciSurlan said:


> I had the same problem.


I had posted this a while ago but haven't found a better solution. How have you managed?


----------



## JackyeChin (Apr 21, 2021)

GraciSurlan said:


> I had the same problem. My doctor gave me a Xanax prescription a few ago related to anxiety attacks. Indeed, it helped me a lot. Really, as soon as I started taking it, I immediately began to feel myself in my body. I took Xanax 5 mg 2 times a day, and it was enough for me. But the same as you, if I felt really stressful meeting is coming up one day, I might take a double dose several times. It is a usual practice. The main thing is to bring the treatment till the end, and then it will pass over time.. It is always at my fingertips if suddenly I feel that a panic attack is close.


Thanks for sharing. I also was taking alprazolam some years ago and it helped me. But if Xanax is without prescription I will order it


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Is it okay to take Xanax more than what your doctor has prescribed for you? I guess you should ask your doctor about that.


----------



## Jake76 (Nov 17, 2021)

My doctor prescribed zoloft a while back, I always felt like I was in a fog and it made me impotent. Plus it didnt help my IBS-D at all


----------

